# Pricing and timescale for big photography and retouching job



## Mimosa (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have worked as a graphic designer for quite a few years, and have recently started to do some freelance retouching/product photography jobs.

I have just landed a large project of around 1000 products to photograph and edit for a website, and I am very new to the pricing side of things so was hoping for some advice. The images need to look great, so there will be a fair amount of retouching required, but obviously as they are going to be smallish for the web, they dont need to be worked on to a huge resolution.

My two main issues are how to price things and how long is a reasonable time for it to take? I know this is a difficult question as it depends how much work is to go into each image, but having no experience in a job of this scale, I dont want to say it will take x amount of time, only for them to look elsewhere and find that other people are charging more/ quoting half the time and contracting out to speed things up.

Thanks for your help!

Jeff


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 20, 2011)

How did you "land" this project without pricing it out first? How can you price it out without knowing how much time is involved? If you have never done a project like this, how can you compete with those who have, and can more than likely do a better job in less time that you? How can you expect people to help you, with so little information?


----------

